# Want to buy a NEW PSU



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

CORSAIR PSU
GS 600W or TX 65OW


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think it'll be a better idea to go for a new one.


----------



## startrack (Sep 10, 2012)

I think go for Antec ,wattage depends on your requirement.......


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

what's the price of VP650 ??? Corsair GS600 has 3 yrs warranty and 5 yeras on TX650v2.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Choice will totally depend on the budget.
Mention it please.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

budget 4.5k strictly



rocknrollasandy said:


> Its around 4500/- approx. It is also available on Flipkart. Here is the link: Antec VP650P 650 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
> 
> But im not sure if corsair provides swap warranty as my cousin bought one corsair psu from aditya but had to face issues in getting it replaced. they told him to go to kaizen and he had a terrible experience in getting it replaced coz. they repaired the psu. so i dont think its not point who provides more years of warranty. its more about how good is the replacement terms.
> 
> I am also using Antec HCG620 and never faced any issue. prior to that i was using VP450 and got it replaced after 1.5 years so my money goes to Antec.



hey what is a swap warranty ??



d6bmg said:


> Choice will totally depend on the budget.
> Mention it please.



BUDGET 4.5K - 5K


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

IMO, get TX650V2.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> IMO, get TX650V2.


but it costs 6K


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

No, AFAIK, it isn't. Go to Chandni. Don't look in flipkart.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No, AFAIK, it isn't. Go to Chandni. Don't look in flipkart.



hey will it cost me there, any idea ??



nseries73 said:


> hey will it cost me there, any idea ??



ne particular store that I may visit ??? I usually go to VEDANT or SUPREME.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ Try MD computers - close to Exide battery shop.



rocknrollasandy said:


> Its around 4500/- approx. It is also available on Flipkart. Here is the link: Antec VP650P 650 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
> 
> But im not sure if corsair provides swap warranty as my cousin bought one corsair psu from aditya but had to face issues in getting it replaced. they told him to go to kaizen and he had a terrible experience in getting it replaced coz. they repaired the psu. so i dont think its not point who provides more years of warranty. its more about how good is the replacement terms.
> 
> I am also using Antec HCG620 and never faced any issue. prior to that i was using VP450 and got it replaced after 1.5 years so my money goes to Antec.



but so far I've heard/read that Corsair replaces faulty PSU units and who provides RMA service for Antec PSUs ??



nseries73 said:


> hey what is a swap warranty ??



means you get a new/refurbished unit as replacement instead of a repaired one.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

Try:
1. Vedant
2. MD Computers.
Buy from the shop where you get cheaper quote.


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Try:
> 1. Vedant
> 2. MD Computers.
> Buy from the shop where you get cheaper quote.



hey thnx got the gs 600w for Rs, 4450, didn't get any thing cheaper anywhere else.


----------

